# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  cd player LUXMAN  D-322

## east electronics

ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ πλαυερ  και την εχει κλασει ο μετασχηματιστης 

αναζητω σχηματικο  η ακομα και αν καποιος εχει το ιδιο θα ηταν μαλλον πολυ απλο να κοιταξει τις τασεις του μετασχηματιστη και να μου τις πει ( δυστυχως ειναι μπολικες  ) 

μουτσας γκρατσιας

----------


## mystaki g

προς το παρον εχουν 109 και 115

----------


## east electronics

απο ενα λαθος εχει καει ο μετασχηματιστης  το μηχανημα δουλευει κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα ...

απλα ειναι παραξενες οι τασεις και πολλες και δεν ξερουμε τι τασεις ειναι αυτες 
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## mystaki g

http://monitor.espec.ws/section9/topic140839.html αυτο ειναι απο το 115/
σακη δοσε 110/120 στο πρωτευων να για καταλαβεις τις τασεις πρεπει να εχει /αφου το μισο καεικε το αλλο μισο ειναι ενταξει

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι βρε γιωργη ...το δοκιμασα αλλα μαλλον μεσα εχει κανει καποιο αρκ και εχει παρει και το δευετερο τυλιγμα μαλλον 

δοκιμασα με το βαριακ μεχρι τα 90 100 βολτ ψιλοδουλευει  κια μετα αρχιζουν τα κουφα

----------


## KOKAR

Σάκη σου ανεβάζω το *Luxman D-107u* που είναι με λάμπα....
αλλά επειδή είναι 16ΜΒ θα πάρει λίγη ώρα

----------


## KOKAR

εδώ όλο το PDF
http://www.sendspace.com/file/xvshmr

----------


## east electronics

sorry  ρε κωστα αλλα αυτο δεν βοηθαει πουθενα ...ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο μηχανημα

----------


## KOKAR

Βρε Σακη δεν είπα οτι είναι το ιδιο μηχάνημα, είπα *μήπως* έχουν το ίδιο η σχεδόν ίδιο κύκλωμα στο τροφοδοτικό.......

----------


## east electronics

ευχαριστω κωστα μου αλλα ουτε κατα δοιανοια ....

----------


## KOKAR

Σακη υπάρχουν μαγαζιά που τους πας τον καμμενο Μ/Τ και μετράνε τις
σπιρες απο τα τυλίγματα και το πάχος του σύρματος και σου τον φτιάχνουν...

----------


## east electronics

κωστα αμα ο γιατρας ο ιδιος τα βρισκει σκουρα τα πραγματα εχεις καποια αλλη προταση να μου κανεις ????

το πλαυερ ειναι 18αμπιτο παιζει πολυ καλα και κοστιζει ενα χιλιαρικακι οποταν οσα και να δωσω για τον ασυρματιστη δεν με χαλαει

----------


## m.tournakis

Σάκη καλησπέρα.Ειχα παλαιότερα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα ARCAM A5 που αγόρασα εις γνώση μου χαλασμένο.
Αναγκάστηκα και έλυσα τον μετασχηματιστή.Για κακη μου τυχη είχε το πρωτέυων στην ιδια καρακάσα με το δευτερέυων τυλιγμα.Ελυσα το δευτερεύων και μέτρησα σπείρες.Είχε τρια η τέσσερα διαφορετικά τυλίγματα το άτιμο.Οταν έφτασα στο πρωτέυων το σύρμα ήταν πολύ ψιλό και καμένο γι αυτό δεν το μέτρησα.Κάπου εδώ μέσα στο forum τα παιδιά έχουν ενα προγραματάκι που βγάζει σπείρες διάμετρο κ.λ.π. για Μ\Τ. και το χρεισιμοποίησα.
Ολα τζάμι ο μετασχηματιστής έγινε τέλειος βέβαια με πολύ δουλειά και λέω πάλι πως το CD ήταν δικό μου.
Για πελάτη ....μάλων δεν θα το έκανα.
Αν το πρωτεύων είναι σε διαφορετική καρακάσα έχεις γλυτώσει την μισή δουλεία..
Υπόψιν είχα και μια ψευτοπεριελήκτρια πατέντα από μοτέρ καθαριστήρων με γκάζι και απαριθμητή μα και πάλι είχε αρκετή δουλειά.
Δες αν αξίζει να πας να στον τυλίξουνε έξω.
Φιλικά.
Μανωλης.

----------


## mystaki g

σακη δεν σου βρηκαμε τιποτα/νομιζω κατι θα σκεφτεις.αυτα ειναι για το αρχειο σου 
http://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresul...ematics&page=0

----------


## east electronics

ευχαριστω Μανωλη ( χρονια πολλα φιλε χαρηκα που σε ακουσα ) ευχαριστω και σενα γιωργη  ....καλες γιορτες σε ολους ..... θα αφησω τις ελπιδες μου στο γιατρα

----------

